# TiVo Premiere XL W/Lifetime Subscription, 1TB Drive



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

I've just listed my TiVo Premiere XL with lifetime on eBay.

TiVo Premiere XL W/Lifetime Subscription, 1TB Drive

It includes the remote, AC cord and an HDMI cable. It works, selling it because I bought a Roamio basic.


----------

